# Psion 3c Palmtop replacement.



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

We have used a Psion 3c Palmtop in the van for a number of years but, sadly, the bodywork, like mine, is now showing its age.
The Psion has been ideal as it is compact and easily goes in one of the cupboards.
Can anyone recommend a suitable replacement of similar size?
Thanks


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

I've got a little used 3c which you are welcome to have. Alternatively I would recommend a Nokia Communicator. I've used loads and the latest E90 is excellent, albeit mine is waiting to go off to a phone recycler as it's worth about £110 and I have downsized through the E71 and E72. Footprint and features are very similar to the 3c and you don't need to put a sim card in if you don't want to.

I'm sure that most PDAs would do a similar job for you.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Psion 3c*

Robin.
Thank you for your very kind offer.
I will leave it for now, if you don't mind, and first have a look at the Nokia models you have recommended.
Thanks again


----------

